# How Many Of These Colsons Do You Know Of.



## Robertriley (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm thinking this might be one of my rarest bikes.  Does anyone know of anymore of these.  This one is the gilled SNAP TANK with the deco trim.  I found one through google and John my have a snap tank one....any others?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Sep 18, 2016)

forgot about that one.  Where is it now?


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2016)

I know of two others.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 18, 2016)

Do you have photos? Yours?  Where are they?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> forgot about that one.  Where is it now?



I've been sworn to secrecy


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 18, 2016)

I thought that one was up in Oregon


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I thought that one was up in Oregon



Was sold a while back


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2016)

catfish said:


> I know of two others.





Robertriley said:


> Do you have photos? Yours?  Where are they?




Yes. No. Not saying.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 18, 2016)

catfish said:


> Yes. No. Not saying.



lol...How about some photos?


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> lol...How about some photos?




Here is one.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 18, 2016)

Man, I love black bikes!


----------



## mike j (Sep 19, 2016)

I remember seeing one about two years ago, though I'm not at liberty to say just where, as of now.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 19, 2016)

I bet we can't find 20 snap tank ones.  I really don't see them much.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Here are a few pics of the bike Catfish posted above that I took at MLC 15. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Here are a few pics of the bike Catfish posted above that I took at MLC 15. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 361882 View attachment 361884 View attachment 361885 View attachment 361886



I likey likey


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2016)

Maybe you should get out of California more often. You'll see a lot more.


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I bet we can't find 20 snap tank ones.  I really don't see them much.




Maybe you should get out of California more often. You'll see a lot more.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 20, 2016)

Maybe someday.


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2016)

I have an original rear rack from one.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 20, 2016)

vincev said:


> I have an original rear rack from one.



Well, you are 10% of the way there brother.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 21, 2016)

I like the black one too that shawn posted! Cool model colson too


----------

